# Memorias Rom, Ram, Prom, Eprom, Eeprom.



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola, gente! Quisiera que me expliquen con sus palabras como funcionan las memorias RAM, ROM, PROM, EPROM,EEPROM. Definicion y utilidad. Tambien quiesiera saber si me pueden explicar como armar una ROM con un decodificador, puede ser uno sencillo para que pueda entender el funcionamiento de esto. 
La verdad que estoy estudiando este tema hace poco y no entiendo nada.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Las memorias como su nombre lo indica te sirven para almacenar datos de utilidad en alguna aplicación particular.
Se dividen en dos categorías las volátiles y las no-volátiles.
Las volátiles son las RAM, DRAM, Non volatil Ram
RAM = Random Access Memory, o memoria de acceso aleatorio sus velocidades de lectura y escritura son muy similares, son utilizadas en proceso de alta velocidad donde los datos pueden perderse al momento de cortar la energía. Las Non volatil RAM son memorías RAM que incorporan una batería que previene la pérdida de los datos, pero obviamente tiene un límite la batería.
**********************************************************************************
Las no-volátiles. Estas memorias como su nombre lo indica no pierden los datos almacenados aún sin estar alimentadas. Las comprenden la ROM, EPROM, PROM, EPROM, EEPROM y FLASH hasta el momento.
ROM= Read Only Memory, Memoria de solo lectura. Esta memoria viene ya grabada de fábrica y no puedes modificar su programación.
PROM= Programable ROM, memoria programable. Conocida igual como OTP( one time programable) o memoria de una sola programación. Una vez grabada ya no se puede modificar.
EPROM= Erasable PROM, memoria borrable. Está memoría fue de las más usadas en la antiguedad son las que traen una ventanita de vidrio a la mitad del encapsulado. Solo pueden programarse si se les borra antes exponiéndolas durante cierto tiempo a la luz ultravioleta. Esto introduce voltaje a las celdas para que después puedan ser grabadas.
EEPROM= Electrical EPROM, memoria borrable electrónicamente. Esta memoria puede ser borrada por medios electrónicos a través de una terminal conocida como Vpp. Los voltajes de borrado son de aprox 13v.
FLASH= Si la traducimos sería como rápida, y así lo es. Es igual que una EEPROM su diferencia radica en la velocidad de grabado de los datos, además que el voltaje usado para borrar es de 5v o 3.3v dependiendo de la memoria. Es la más usada actualmente y existe un sin número de variantes. Otra gran diferencia es la capacidad ya que las flash alcanzan ahora hasta los 80Gb y las usan como HDD en algunas PCs. Otra mejora sustanciable es el ciclo de borrado/escritura que le permite a una memoria trabajar cierto tiempo.
Con respecto al armado de una ROM, ahí si te la debo pero no es difícil es prácticamente utilizar un multiplexor o decodificador con puentes unidos a niveles de 0 o 1.
Saludos


----------



## ginho07 (May 24, 2011)

Con respecto a esto tengo una gran duda..¿Cual es el metodo de lectura de las memorias Prom dentro de un circuito?¿Que debo utilizar para decodificar la informacion que sale por la memoria? agradeceria mucho que contestaran estas preguntas


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola ginho07

Las memorias *PROM*(*P*rogrammable *R*ead *O*nly *M*emory Por las siglas en ingles) es una memoria que solo se puede Programar una Vez, Posteriormente solo se puede leer lo programado.

El Método de lectura es +/- simple:

Se le aplican una combinación de unos y ceros a las entradas de DIRECCIÓN y en las salidas de DATOS aparece una combinación de unos y ceros los cuales fueron Programados cuando la memoria fue Programada.

Esos unos o ceros son llamados BIT’s. ya sea de direcciones o de datos.

Además de los BIT’s para direcciones y datos, las memorias normalmente tienen otras entradas las cuales son de CONTROL.
Entre estas entradas de control podemos encontrar las siguientes:

*CS*, *C*hip *S*elect. Pueden traer solo una o más de una las cuales son para decirle a la memoria que le están “Llamando” a ella. En el caso de tener barios Chips por medio de esa entrada de control se *S*elecciona una de tantas.
Tambien esta entrada de control, en algunas *PROM*, seleccionan el tercer estado de las salidas de DATOS.

*WE*, *W*rite *E*nable, cuando esta entrada de control es cierta está habilitado el modo de escritura. Claro para memorias que aún no están grabadas. Cuando ya lo están la memoria hace caso omiso del estado de esta entrada de control.

*OE,* *O*utput *E*nable, cuando esta entrada de control es cierta quiere decir que los BIT’s de Datos están habilitados.

Vamos a suponer que tenemos una *EROM* de 4 BIT’s de direcciones y 5 BIT’s de datos, además las entradas de control *CS* y *WE*. Nuestra *EROM* No está Programada aún, Así que la Vamos a grabar:
La primer columna es la dirección donde queremos grabar los datos en la siguiente columna; además para grabar debemos hacer cierta las entradas de control: *WE*. Y *CS* suponiendo que fueras altas cuando son ciertas entonces les aplicamos un 1 y procedemos a direccionar la EROM y meter los datos:

0000 10000
0001 01000
0010 00100
0011 00010
0100 00001
0101 00000
0110 11000
0111 11100
1000 11110
1001 11111
1010 00001
1011 10000
1100 00110
1101 10001
1110 10101
1111 01111
Entonces el decodificador por el cual preguntas para que lo utilizarías ?.
En la dirección 0000 se grabaron los datos 10000 porque, digamos yo así lo necesito, tambien el contenido de las demás direcciones así los necesito.
Esto es: una vez grabada la PROM los datos en la dirección que “Direccionamos” aparecerán en los BIT’s de datos. Y estos BIT’s corresponden a los valores que habíamos programado.
Entonces el decodificador por el cual preguntas para que lo utilizarías ?.
NOTA: Al conjunto de BIT’s para las direcciones y para los datos se les llama también BUS, ya sea BUS de direcciones y BUS de datos.

Si quieres saber que contiene una PROM solo pon una dirección y verifica, digamos con un voltímetro, las salidas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (May 25, 2011)

alguien sabe en cuanto tiempo debo esperar ...para grabar un Byte en una direccion? en las eprom 27cXX, y cuanto es el tiempo de lectura?


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2011)

Depende de que modelo sea. Lee el datasheet.


----------



## BKAR (May 25, 2011)

mmm 27c512..echo ya encontre el de lectura..ahora

quiseira saber si mi interpretacion esta bien...dice:

CHIP ENABLE PROGRAM PULSE WITH (INITIAL): MIN 98ns MAX150ns...
que quiere decir eso?

Mantener VPP a 12.5 Voltios y PGM duarnete ese tiempo, mandar un 0 logico a chip enable, durante ese tiempo, 
para asegurara que el byte se guarde en la dirección, entiendo yo ,,estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Tl866 (Dic 15, 2018)

Ante todo disculpas si este tema no va aquí.

Tengo una memoria 27c512 opt prom y me tiene martirizado, querría saber si se os ocurre alguna e2prom compatible con esta ya que estoy un poco cansado de tener que andar trasteando todo el rato. Gracias desde ya. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 15, 2018)

Tal vez alguna de este tipo 28C512



Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Tl866 (Dic 15, 2018)

Mil gracias probaré a ver si quiere, ya que la placa es muy señorita trabaja desde la NV pero lee de la memoria. A ver si me sirve. Gracias, que rápido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2018)

Hola, al parecer, la 28C512 tiene 32 pines respecto de la 27C512, con sus 28 pines.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 16, 2018)

Si tendrá que hacerle un adaptador pero es bastante simple ya que casi respetan las conexiones pero agregan algunos pines NC y WE que solo se usa en la programación.

Ric.


----------



## Tl866 (Dic 17, 2018)

Si justo lo estaba mirando hoy que acabo de plegar veo que tiene varios pines más, que me recomendáis? Había pensado en comprar un socket de 32 y cruzar los pines ( lo siento si suena a barbaridad) porque en la placa no puedo modificarlo
No veo claro como adaptarlo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2018)

Hola, si, cómo comenta el compañero ricbevi, cómo la mayoría de pines coinciden, salvo los primeros pines de ambos lados de la memoria, deberás cablear unos pocos a dónde corresponda, eso por un lado.
Ahora a nivel eléctrico, la señal Vpp, no puede llegar a la EEPROM, porque la destruirás.
Tendrás que acondicionar esa señal para que "funcione" cómo lo haría la señal WE, en la EEPROM. Recuerda que WE permite grabar cuándo está en LOW.
En cambio Vpp, graba cuándo toma el valor cercano a 12.5V(éste valor depende de la memoria EPROM).


----------

